# The takeaway: cocking your wrists



## gregcampbell91 (Jun 6, 2012)

After watching a video of my swing I noticed that I cock my wrists very early on in the take away. It's almost as if my first movement is lifting the club head off the ground with my wrists.
Today I experimented holding my wrists firmer at the start of my take away, and I found that I was getting some extra distance and also drawing the ball slightly as opposed to my usual fade.
How far should I be taking the club back before cocking my wrists? And by holding them stiffer at the start of my take away should this add distance and help me draw the ball?


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 6, 2012)

I tend to let this happen naturally from the weight of the club, normally its in position when the club is parallel to the ground.

Tried last year the forced hinge ( David Blair ) and it ruined my game good distance but shocking direction mostly !


Just think the more natural way seems to work for me


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd suggest not so much holding the wrists firm as either: getting the feeling that the left wrist is pushing the club back in the backswing, or it's the shoulders that are doing the turning rather than the arms (from below the elbow). Whichever way you do it, the wider backswing is likely to reflected by a wider downswing, which will generate more power.

The SwinGyde can be used to ensure that your wrist-cock happens correctly (normally starting just before parallel).


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2012)

If Poulter is struggling with his swing he goes back to an early wrist hinge. Not necessary a bad move.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 6, 2012)

Most advocate having a full wrist cock, by the time your arms are parallel to the ground. But make sure the initial takeaway is one piece for the first couple of feet.


----------



## sev112 (Jun 6, 2012)

Early wrist cock is something that Faldo/leadbetter also advocate

personally i try NOT to cock my wrists at all, preferring to take the accuracy that gives, as well as allowing the shaft to fully load and release without bringing in the uncertainty of whether they uncock at the right place and time.  I know it gives up distance but not that much and the increased consistency and accuracy far outweighs what i lose there


----------



## RGDave (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been working on my backswing endlessly recently.

In the 90's I had lessons from a guy that learned his coaching methods from Denis Pugh. He used to INSIST I set my wrists by 9 o'clock and got the butt end pointing well inside the ball.
Whilst my current _attempt_ at a one piece take-away seems to encourage the club to 9 o'clock without feeling the need to cock them at all. So, I have to remember to do so.

I was rubbish then, and I'm rubbish now.

If you watch a modern player, take Luke Donald, between 8 and 9 o'clock the hands are not rigidly holding on to the "Y" take away and the cocking of the wrists has started, except there's hardly a precise when you see a deliberate "now" moment. Martin Kaymer is the same. Goosen too. The kind of 90 degree at 9 o'clock thing seems to be in the past. I would say all these players increase (decrease number) their angle greatly during the transition.

Work on the takeaway, then just let it happen.

Danny Willett goes against this trend, and I've seen him live. He hits it miles (20 yards past L.D.) I know he's a 90 degrees early man, and his lag on the way down is insane.....even more acute than Rory.

Speaking of which.....


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2012)

It can also vary with the club you are using


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jun 7, 2012)

my pro has me working with a swingyde now to promote an earlier wrist cock, so i'm the opposite. very interested in that McIlroy sequence, surprised he is not at 90deg at 9 o clock.

the swingyde seems to set you at >90deg at 9 o clock.

in the past i was definitely losing distance because i had no wrist hinge (almost wrote "no cock" - which would have maybe explained loss of distance!) and people said i had a 3/4 swing, but it was a full swing with no wrist hinge.

it was pretty accurate though, but my drives were lacking


----------



## timchump (Jun 7, 2012)

im the same, my local pro has me using the swingyde for an early wrist cosk

i think with tour pros despite there sometimes later wrist cock they have plenty of lag/wrist cock in the downswing

for less talented amateurs setting the wrists earlier in the back swing, automatically creatres the feeling of more lag/wrist cock in the downswing


----------



## gregcampbell91 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for all these replies! Some very interested points.
I'll get to the range to try out some of things suggested. I have also asked the professional at my club, he said that it's likely that my swing path will be narrower if I hinge my wrists early which will give me less room and cause me to lose distance but said he would need to see my swing. I have a lesson with him in a couple of weeks so will discuss this issue then and see what suggestions he has.


----------



## sev112 (Jun 7, 2012)

BoadieBroadus said:



			in the past i was definitely losing distance because i had no wrist hinge (almost wrote "no cock" - which would have maybe explained loss of distance!) and people said i had a 3/4 swing, but it was a full swing with no wrist hinge.

it was pretty accurate though, but my drives were lacking
		
Click to expand...

Whilst i say i deliberately try to not cock my wrists in teh backswing, i am sure that i dont actually succeed, especially with the driver.  Whilst my irons are shorter by 1 to 2 clubs than colleagues, i do hit a quite long drive
and i usually outdrive them all.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 7, 2012)

Ensure you understand what a wrist cock should be, it's not rotating the wrists or pulling the club inside.  It should only be a lifting of the club in an upward motion.  I find this is most powerful if done at the halfway back stage so to make a wide arc.  Likewise the wrists should only move in a downward action in the downswing.

Rotating the wrists in the swing is a ball striking killer for most people.


----------

